# +++ Türchen 1 +++



## angel123 (1. Dezember 2019)

Dieses set würde mir sehr weiterhelfen, da ich mich im kommenden Jahr nur auf Barsche konzentrieren möchte


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen Anglerboardredaktion, die Crankbaizs sollten an mich gehen weil ich der erste bin der Schreibt


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. Dezember 2019)

F*#k


----------



## Ndber (1. Dezember 2019)

Dieses Jahr liefs bei mir sehr zäh auf Räuber, dieses Set könnte mir helfen das es im nächsten Jahr wieder besser läuft!!!


----------



## troetter (1. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir haben Sie dieses Jahr schlecht gebissen, da würde mir das Set schon weiterhelfen


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2019)

Ist doch klar, weil ich am Sonntag hier putze, da gibts nicht viele davon


----------



## Karpfendengeler (1. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht würde mir der Köder den Rang des Schwachfischer im Verein abnehmen und ich würde mal was fangen ?! Grüße


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde es mir sehr wünschen um einmal im Jahr beim spinnfischen mit hochwertigen Ködern nix zu fangen und ansonsten die Boardraubfischer zu frustrieren, dass ausgerechnet ich die kukös abstaube


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, weil ich am Sonntag hier putze, da gibts nicht viele davon


DAS nennst du putzen?


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2019)

Ein Köder der schon "Brat" heißt, muss natürlich zu mir, also her mit den Dingern!

Jürgen


----------



## ollidi (1. Dezember 2019)

Damit ich vielleicht mal mehr Motivation entwickle an das Wasser zu kommen, als dieses Jahr mit meinen alten und zerfledderten Ködern.


----------



## Anton.123 (1. Dezember 2019)

Die Wobbler sollen an mich gehen, weil ich Rapala Köder sehr geil finde und mir diese noch in meiner Sammlung fehlen


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (1. Dezember 2019)

Meine Erfolge auf Wobbler sind bisher eher mäßig und ich habe mehr Erfolg mit Spinnern und Gummi, vielleicht würde dieses Set dazu beitragen, dass sich das ändert


----------



## Wurmbaader (1. Dezember 2019)

Die Wobbler sollten an mich gehen, weil ich einen echt großen Verschleiß an Wobblern habe.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Vielleicht erwische ich damit den großen Hecht in unserem Forellen Bach.


----------



## Bronni (1. Dezember 2019)

Meine Barsche warten schon auf den "Brat", also können die nur für mich bestimmt sein!


----------



## A.Schmidt (1. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich vielleicht meinen ersten Barsch damit auf Kunstköder überlisten könnte


----------



## Localhorst (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mich drüber freuen weil ich einen ausgeprägten Tackle Fimmel habe und mich immer über Neuzugänge freue.

Schönen Advent euch allen!


----------



## Timbo78 (1. Dezember 2019)

Dieses Set würde meine Tochter bekommen, die das Angeln mit Kunstköder bevorzugt. Leider war dieses Jahr bei ihr wenig erfolgreich, also mit einem neuen Set ins neue Jahr


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2019)

Da ich den sehr guten Hecht- und Barschbestand in unseren Vereinsgewässern bisher noch nie gezielt beangelt habe, würde ich mir diese Superköder sehr wünschen, um das zu ändern.


----------



## Jason (1. Dezember 2019)

Die würden sich gut in meiner Köderkiste machen, weil ich so schicke Teile noch nicht hatte. 
Einen schönen 1. Advent


----------



## CaptainJoker (1. Dezember 2019)

...weil ich so einen Köder noch nie hatte.


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2019)

Das würde meine vernachlässigte Boxen füllen.
Dieses Jahr so gut wie nicht angeln können. So gab's dieses Jahr auch keinen einzigen neuen Köder.


----------



## DorschK (1. Dezember 2019)

Bin 67 und laufe mittlerweile mindestens so wackelig durch die Gegend, wie der BX Brat. Wir passen einfach zu einander...


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Dezember 2019)

weil sich damit die größeren, vorsichtigeren barsche meines hausgewässers endlich mal auf die schuppen legen lassen.


----------



## bbfishing (1. Dezember 2019)

weil mich täglich der Tackleaffe reitet und ich mir Heilung verspreche.


----------



## HSV1887 (1. Dezember 2019)

Moin,
ich bin der richtige Gewinner weil ich mich im neuen Jahr ausgiebig dem Spinnfischen widmen möchte was bisher von mir weitestgehend vernachlässigt wurde....


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Dezember 2019)

Die Köder sollten an mich gehen, weil ich sie mir ansonsten kaufen muss.


----------



## NoMono (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte zufällig noch Platz in meiner Box....!


----------



## schomi (1. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich endlich mal zum Spinnfischen kommen würde.


----------



## JottU (1. Dezember 2019)

Weil meine bisherigen Köder gar nicht so fängig waren.


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Dezember 2019)

Der Preis muss ganz klar an mich gehen, da das Thema bereits Freitag um 14:51 Uhr erstellt wurde, die Benachrichtigung des Gewinners am Samstag gegen 08:30 Uhr stattfinden sollte/stattfand? und ich somit heute am Sonntag Nachmittag wieder mal zu spät bin um was zu gewinnen!



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Das müsst Ihr tun, um mitzumachen:*
> Kommentiert diesen Thread und sagt uns, warum Türchen 1 an Euch gehen sollte!
> Der Gewinner wird morgen um circa 8.30 Uhr benachrichtigt. Viel Glück!


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Dezember 2019)

Der Preis muss ganz klar an mich gehen, da das Thema bereits Freitag um 14:51 Uhr erstellt wurde, die Benachrichtigung des Gewinners am Samstag gegen 08:30 Uhr stattfinden sollte/stattfand? und ich somit heute am Sonntag Nachmittag wieder mal zu spät bin um was zu gewinnen!



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Das müsst Ihr tun, um mitzumachen:*
> Kommentiert diesen Thread und sagt uns, warum Türchen 1 an Euch gehen sollte!
> Der Gewinner wird morgen um circa 8.30 Uhr benachrichtigt. Viel Glück!


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Dezember 2019)

upps, Doppelpost. Schnell die Edith rufen.


----------



## Seatrout (1. Dezember 2019)

Die köder sollten zu mir, weil ich der erste bin, der mit cranks gezielt meerforellen sucht, dass würde auch mit diesen ködern testen
Grüße 
Hannes


----------



## rippi (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich sollte gewinne, da ihr selber schreibt, dass dieses Set sich nur an Fanatiker richtet und ich beim Besten Willen nicht erkennen kann, weshalb andere User sich diesen stolzen Titel geben dürften. 

Davon ab, wird das ausgelost oder bestimmt ihr die beste Geschichte?


----------



## summa4ever (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe noch keinen Rapala Köder in meiner Sammlung, wäre daher eine schöne Weihnachtsüberraschung, diese Lücke zu schließen!


----------



## Spaßfischer (1. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich es verdient hätte


----------



## moochi (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich angel sehr gerne mit Cranks, absolut spannende Angelei! Soweit ich weiss heisst Brat "Bruder" auf slawisch, das würden sich doch glatt die Cranks in meiner Box über paar neue Brüder freuen...


----------



## thor1988 (1. Dezember 2019)

Meine Köderkiste is noch so leer gerade für Barsche ^^ da wäre dieses Set doch wunderbar


----------



## Bilch (1. Dezember 2019)

Weil man eigentlich nie genug Kunstköder hat


----------



## By-Tor (1. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich gerne neue Köder ausprobiere


----------



## Ron73 (1. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich noch Platz habe in meiner Köderbox für neue Köder.


----------



## StrikerMS (1. Dezember 2019)

Das Set würde mir wahrscheinlich den nötigen finalen Schubser geben, mir endlich mal die jeweilge Combo zu kaufen, anstatt alles mit einer zu beackern.


----------



## canislupus1975 (1. Dezember 2019)

Die fehlen mir noch in meiner Sammlung!


----------



## Salmonidenfänger (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich sollte die Rapala® BX Brat bekommen, da ich sonst nächstes Jahr ausschließlich Fliegenfischen gehe.


----------



## Fragezeichen (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich sehe keinen Grund warum die Squarebills nicht an mich gehen sollten, ganz im Gegenteil. Die harmonieren super mit meinem Hardbaitfetisch und bisher habe ich nur ganz genau einen Squarebill, der ist so einsam und wünscht sich Gesellschaft.


----------



## Pescador (1. Dezember 2019)

Nun ja, ich muss es nicht haben.
Ich würde mich aber sehr darüber freuen ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich was damit anfangen kann


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Dezember 2019)

das set kann nur an mich gehen weil ich damit meinem BESTEN  überraschen möchte. 
also liebe weihnachtsboardredaktion nimmt mich  biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitte ;-)


----------



## feko (1. Dezember 2019)

Grade an kleinködern mangelt es bei mir. ,
da würde ich mich uber das schicke teil natürlich besonders freuen. 
Vg


----------



## zokker (1. Dezember 2019)

Also, ich kann so was gar nicht gebrauchen ... ABER, ich würde es in mein Wichtelpäckchen stecken ...


----------



## MichaG (1. Dezember 2019)

Warum? Weil ich das Set einfach gern hätt!! Liebe Grüße und Petri an alle. 
Micha


----------



## sebwu (1. Dezember 2019)

ich könnte das set gut gebrauchen da ich hardbait mäßig nicht gut aufgestellt bin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Dezember 2019)

weil wir nur auf barsch und hecht gehen


----------



## kev_wlr (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo an alle, ich kenne das Angelboard nun seit einigen Jahren, konnte mich jedoch jetzt erst, aufgrund des Gewinnspiels dazu durchringen mich endlich anzumelden.
Wäre natürlich klasse, die tollen Köder abzuräumen


----------



## Casso (1. Dezember 2019)

Diese Kunstköder wären das ideale Vorweihnachtsgeschenk für mich. Ich habe vor, mich im kommenden Jahr ein wenig mehr auf unsere Räuber zu fokussieren und meinen ersten Zander zu erwischen. Mit den Posen, Gummifischen und Köderfischen hat es bisher nicht geklappt. Wenn ich aber schon dabei bin dann würde ich mit Hilfe der Köder auch gerne meinen ersten Hecht auf die Schuppen legen. Oder einen gezielt gefangenen und auch vorzeigbaren Barsch. Eigentlich habe ich genug Gründe, um mir diese Köder in meine Box zu legen. Natürlich (vom Gewinn unabhängig) halte ich alles in Bild und Schrift fest da ich auch das Bloggen anfangen möchte. 

Davon abgesehen wünsche ich allen Kollegen hier im Forum (auch zu späterer Stunde) einen schönen 1. Advent. Ich hoffe dass die Weihnachtsstimmung schon ein wenig zu euch durchgedrungen ist und ihr einen schönen Tag hattet.


----------



## GSG-PIKE-2502 (1. Dezember 2019)

Hey,
Würde mich sehr über diesen tollen Köder freuen da ich mal was anderes als jiggen ausprobieren möchte. Der "Brat" scheint mir vielseitig einsetzbar zu sein und deswegen denke ich das er genau das richtige für mich wäre. 
Mit besten Grüßen!


----------



## świetlik (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn der die bekommt der sie braucht.
Nicht das die Köder in der Kiste rum liegen.
Und das sie viele Fische bringen.
Schöne Adventszeit wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## Floma (1. Dezember 2019)

Der Wobbler sollte an mich gehen weil ich ein furchtbarer Werfer bin und heute erst wieder einen ufernahen Baum mit einem Wobbler weihnachtlich dekoriert habe. Mein Unvermögen geht ganz schön ins Geld.


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Dezember 2019)

weil es genau die richtigen Köder für die Barsch und Zander Angelei im Kanal sind. Und ich sowas noch brauche.


----------



## Orothred (2. Dezember 2019)

Mir würde dieses Set bestimmt zu meinem ersten maßigen Hecht verhelfen, deshalb bräuchte ich es


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich ein absoluter Fan von Crankbaits bin und diese unbedingt noch benötige.


----------



## angelschorsch (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte noch Platz in meiner Köderkiste


----------



## jochen68 (2. Dezember 2019)

Warum? Solche Köder besitze ich noch nicht!!


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (2. Dezember 2019)

Türchen 1 ist beendet, der Gewinner benachrichtigt.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Türchen 1 ist beendet, der Gewinner benachrichtigt.


Kann nicht sein, ich habe keine Mitteilung bekommen


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Dezember 2019)

ja und, wer ist denn nun der glückliche und wie wurde darüber entschieden? fragen über fragen


----------



## Kanal-Angler (29. November 2020)

Für auf Barsch-Zander und Hechte zu Angeln ist ein gut laufender Crankbait einfach nicht zu schlagen.
Crankbaits sind ideal für auf große Barsche zu Angeln.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. November 2020)

Bevor noch mehr meinen, wir haben noch 2019, mache ich ihn mal dicht.


----------

